# leopard geckos



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

blizard + tremper albino = ?

blizard + patternless = ?

thank you :no1:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Salamanda said:


> blizard + tremper albino = ?
> 
> blizard + patternless = ?
> 
> thank you :no1:


Blizzard x T_Albino = 100% normal het Blizzard and T_Albino (also called het blazing blizzard)

Blizzard x Patternless = 100% normal het Blizzard and Paternless


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Blizzard x T_Albino = 100% normal het Blizzard and T_Albino (also called het blazing blizzard)
> 
> Blizzard x Patternless = 100% normal het Blizzard and Paternless


Ok, so if it's het Blizzard and het Paternless, would that also make it het Banana Blizzard? (with paternless being the gene that creates the Banana Blizzard?)


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> Ok, so if it's het Blizzard and het Paternless, would that also make it het Banana Blizzard? (with paternless being the gene that creates the Banana Blizzard?)


I thought Banana Blizzard was just a marketing term for a yellow Blizzard :hmm:

Edit: Just looked it up and you are right, so yeah Het Banana Blizzard


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> I thought Banana Blizzard was just a marketing term for a yellow Blizzard :hmm:


 
A true Banana Blizzard has the genes from a Patty and a Blizzard.. Pretty sure of it.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Aye, check me edit


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Aye, check me edit


 
Lol, I was just gonna edit and add

"A Banana Blizzard is a combination of 2 recessive traits, Blizzard and Murphy Patternless. Some people and breeders advertise Yellow Blizzards as Banana Blizzards. These are not true Banana Blizzards. A true Banana Blizzard is a Murphy Patternless crossed with a Blizzard. Test breeding must be done to prove out both traits as it is hard to see both genes being expressed."


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> Lol, I was just gonna edit and add
> 
> "A Banana Blizzard is a combination of 2 recessive traits, Blizzard and Murphy Patternless. Some people and breeders advertise Yellow Blizzards as Banana Blizzards. These are not true Banana Blizzards. A true Banana Blizzard is a Murphy Patternless crossed with a Blizzard. Test breeding must be done to prove out both traits as it is hard to see both genes being expressed."



:notworthy:


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> :notworthy:


Wicki FTW!!!


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

so then what next to get Blazing Blizzards?

(sorry im rubbish at genetics)


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Put the offspring together

normal het blizzard het albino x normal het blizzard het albino will give normals, blizzards, blizzards het albino, albino, albino het blizzards and Blazing blizzards.

There will be no way to tell the difference between blizzards and blizzards het albino, so all blizzards will be blizzards poss het albino (same with the albinos and albino het blizzard)


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Put the offspring together
> 
> normal het blizzard het albino x normal het blizzard het albino will give normals, blizzards, blizzards het albino, albino, albino het blizzards and Blazing blizzards.
> 
> There will be no way to tell the difference between blizzards and blizzards het albino, so all blizzards will be blizzards poss het albino (same with the albinos and albino het blizzard)


awesome thank you very much :no1:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Salamanda said:


> awesome thank you very much :no1:


No problem, sorry I couldn't give %s, just am at work and don't know them off the top of my head yet. I do know that it is a 6.25% chance per egg of Blazing blizzards though.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

yes I did see your response thank you very much for your help :2thumb:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Huoliuhi said:


> bump up ..


may i ask why you are bumping my thread? :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Salamanda said:


> may i ask why you are bumping my thread? :lol2:


I know he/she bump quite a few threds :hmm:.WHY ?.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/search.php?searchid=2473968


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Salamanda said:


> may i ask why you are bumping my thread? :lol2:


How very strange lol


----------

